# Celebrity Spot-the-difference!!!



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...Who's had work done? Who hasn't...??

...hmmm... questions, questions!! :con -keeps me up late at night! -Did Tyra get a boob job or are they natural??!! :stu ...did Keira Knightley get cheek implants and not just upper lip enhancement?!

...there's just SO MUCH to ponder!! :yes :yes 

Anyhow... I'll let you be the judge! ...Here are some BEFORE and AFTER pics of celebrities. -Have they had "work" done?? ...and, if so, just what have they altered about their faces??


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...oops, sorry -here's the pic of Beyonce Knowles 'before plastic surgery'...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

jennifer love hewitt is all natural. all natural i tells ya. nothing about that lovely woman is fake. nothing!!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

nubly said:


> jennifer love hewitt is all natural. all natural i tells ya. nothing about that lovely woman is fake. nothing!!!


... opcorn Anything you say, there, Nubes  :spit (To be fair: from what I gather, she's probably had less work done than most of them!! :yes :eyes )


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's some more... 

(a previous site that was pretty cool, for some reason doesn't seem to be working now :stu ...I don't suggest that people use it since google warn's that it "could harm your computer" ...and I thought that that was just a joke about the visuals :um )

But here are some of Ashley Simpson -BEFORE and AFTER - i.e. -MAJOR!!- MAJOR!!!! -surgical adjustments!! :yes :eyes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...can you tell that I put the "BEFORE" before the "AFTER" there!!   

Here are a few more of her... (BEFORE and AFTERs)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

..Always found Angelina Jolie's face having some kind of element of 'fake' to it. ...And looking at these, before and after pics, I wonder why on earth she got plastic surgery! ...since, though her face looks more _"perfect"_ -it also looks more unreal. And i liked how she looked before: more beautiful in a unique way, and less fake ! :troll


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

that's scary


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is he made of porcelain? :afr


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

.... :afr :afr ...that's frightening, Celestite! :yes :yes :um 

-But there are some pretty terrifying "Plastic surgery Victims" out there! :eek :afr 
-some of them were actually quite good looking - till, that is, they figured otherwise, and did things to themselves.

Here are some examples...

Here is one of Madonna and the recent work that she has had done.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I saw the Olsen twins on one of those 'celebrity plastic surgery sites'! :yes 

...But I've also seen, "Before and After's" of Scarlett Johannson, Keira Knightley, Selma Hayek and other Hollwyood Beauties.

Sometimes the "boob jobs" are difficult to tell, but the nose jobs are usually fairly easily (unless of course, that is, they show a picture of them when they were a teenager: which is when a person is still very much developing!)

...However, it is certain that a large number of "stars" have had plastic surgery. Sometimes I don't blame them. Generally, I can understand. But, overall, it is still pretty fake - and not to mention, unrealistic.

Even supermodels like Gisele Bundchen and Heidi Klum have clearly had surgery to change their looks.

-It's sort of like the Olympics, really, where you can't tell who's on drugs and who isn't. ...Apart from the more obvious reality that we just pay so much attention to looks in the first place! :eyes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

How ON EARTH does this look good??! :eyes 

Victoria Beckham with breast implants...


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Is he made of porcelain? :afr


Or play-doh?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> How ON EARTH does this look good??! :eyes
> 
> Victoria Beckham with breast implants...


Holy **** look at them! She looks like she's got 'right said fred' stuffed down the front of her dress.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > How ON EARTH does this look good??! :eyes
> ...


...There's worse than that, my friend. Much worse. :sus

But I have to watch my self: I'm on probation now! :afr

here are some more botched boob jobs...

And the first pic is Madonna looking even freakier than real life, on the cover of "Out" magazine...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Here are some more...

Giselle Bundchen is said to have also gotten cheek implants and a nose job, on top of breast implants.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Faithless said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > How ON EARTH does this look good??! :eyes
> ...


ha ha! ...:um


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> Faithless said:
> 
> 
> > RubyTuesday said:
> ...


Yeah, that's what I thought too!

As we can tell all these women have had breast enhancements (today aren't there more "styles" you can chose from, especially when money is not truly an object). We're all looking at them and wondering, why.

Yet, someone like Pamela Anderson (still today but much more when she was younger) a lot of people drool :wtf I don't get it, cause I think there are pretty all round women out there.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i was going to say that how can people think breasts that look like that are attractive but the i read the following post:


Faithless said:


> ^Mount Rushmore. My face should be among them.


:lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

[background=ffffff:6usk8zxx][/background:6usk8zxx]


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Here are some more...

There's now an "Angelina Jolie" doll out! :eyes ...but if people read what I've read ...how surgeons think she's had - lower lip surgery, a nose job, chin and cheek implants ...they might feel differently about her.

I actually preferred her pre-operative look. Though she had imperfections -a snub nose for example -she had a more unique look and was still beautiful. Now there has always been something about her face that put me off a little, eventhough she is undoubtedly beautiful.

Some believe Scarlett Johansson has also had cheek and chin implants. It's not easy to say, though in the following pic, you'd think more that she probably has had them. She also probably had a nose job (though going by photos of her as a teenager is hard).


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> Here are some more...
> 
> There's now an "Angelina Jolie" doll out! :eyes ...but if people read what I've read ...how surgeons think she's had - lower lip surgery, a nose job, chin and cheek implants ...they might feel differently about her.
> 
> I actually preferred her pre-operative look. Though she had imperfections -a snub nose for example -she had a more unique look and was still beautiful. Now there has always been something about her face that put me off a little, eventhough she is undoubtedly beautiful.


There's an Angelina doll? :b 
I never realized Angelina's nose being different before seeing that comparison... even though I don't think she needed the surgery, I do have to say I think her nose looks better now. :yes She looked good either way though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Angelina has her father's lips.

She is 16 days older than me and she also lost her mother within two months after I lost my dad.  She named her new daughter (middle name) after her mother, Vivienne Marcheline.

Mrs. Beckham's breasts are about to pop under the strain of her thin body. I don't think her skin can stretch anymore without giving way.

Pete Burns? CREEPY! Is he the "Rides Round Like a Record Baby" singer?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Shauna The Dead said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some more...
> ...


She also had her chin done, and probably cheeks to go with it. And I think she had her lower lip made smaller.

I think she looked better before. She was more unique looking.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mount Rushmore looks like a butt


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Here are some more...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

And a few more.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

That guy is so baby-faced. I would be jealous of his flawless skin, but intuition tells me that if he smiles too hard, his carotid artery would pop out like a woman giving birth.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella said:


> That guy is so baby-faced. I would be jealous of his flawless skin, but intuition tells me that if he smiles too hard, his carotid artery would pop out like a woman giving birth.


 :lol 

Good one, Drella! 

Here's another, that saw me get an "On Probation" status ...except now, I've cropped the picture to hide her face and a certain bottle of lubricant she was pouring on her self, and also, just used paintshop to add a dress to her so that more of her is hidden.

...Her boob job is just horrible. -It's like it should be a criminal offense to give and receive a boob job THIS bad! :um :con

...I don't understand why women are so inclined to want to have big bosoms. Women with flatter chests can be very beautiful. ...and certainly when they get breast implants as shockingly obvious as this -you have to wonder how they could ever think they look good. ...If I were them: I would sue. I certainly wouldn't fancy that they looked any good, let alone pose for any pictures.


----------

